
Skeleton: A dead simple, responsive boilerplate - mattiemass
http://getskeleton.com
======
butz
The right keyword here is "dead" \- project had not been updated since late
2014. Although a fork exists with some improvements, but it is just adding new
features and there goes the "simple" part.

